# squirt bottles



## squirtbob (Sep 8, 2012)

These are my four oldest squirt bottles, 2 each from 1940 and 1941. Two are OI Duraglas and two are from Glenshaw Glass.  Squirt made it first appearance in 1938. I wondered if anyone had bottles from the 1938 and/or1939?


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 8, 2012)

And the back side of those bottles.


----------



## madman (Sep 8, 2012)

ALWAYS LIKED DRINKING SQUIRT AS A KID,  IVE GOT A KNOXVILLE TN BOTTLE ITS GLENSHAW AND HAS AN S ON THE LIP


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 8, 2012)

According to the chart supplied by sodapopbob your bottle would be dated 1947.  We used to stock up on it on our way to vacation so it's related to very good memories. It's still my favorite soft drink.


----------



## madman (Sep 8, 2012)

YEAH IVE GOT THE CHART AROUND HERE SOMWHERE THANKS, I NOTICED MY KNOXVILLE BOTTLE IS A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN YOURS CHECK THE PIX, NICE BOTTLES YOUVE GOT!


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are two bottles from 1944 and 1947. Both are OI products. Notice that they are the same as yours. Subtle changes are apparent on the front and back that distinguish these from the ones I posted earlier from 1940 and 1941.  Apparently squirt doesn't have a big following on this website ...there is lots of very interesting and helpful information ...but I thought we might see some pictures of the squirt bottles produced in 1938 & 1939. Anyone?


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice Squirts. One of my favorite sodas when I was a kid. Brings back memories of stopping at the bait store to get snacks and bait for fishing on the weekends with bro/father/myself.  
 Is there a reason why those Squirt bottles are so sought after? I see them on eBay quite often going for anywhere from 3$ to 15$.  I find them everytime I go digging at the inlaws. Outside of a few, I just leave them there. The ones I find are from the Squirt Bottling Co. in Hancock, Mi. Here's a pic of the back of one. Hopefully the pic isn't too small.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 10, 2012)

Your bottle is also from the mid 40's.  Perhaps if you listed the info on the bottom we could date it. We used to pick up Squirt on the way to vacation in N. Minnesota each summer, starting in 1953.  One year, early 70's I believe, I returned home and drove through Iron Mtn.  I really enjoyed the trip through the Upper Penisula.  Please dig one up for me in the 30's, I'd be glad to buy one from you.  I have purchased a few on Ebay and the price you quote is right on.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 10, 2012)

SB ~

 Do you have a picture from a book or elsewhere showing what a 1938 Squirt bottle looks like? If so, I'd love to see it. Squirt is still one of my favorites and I drink it quite often. I especially like Squirt floats with orange sherbert ... umm, umm, good!

 SPB


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 10, 2012)

SPB.

 Just had one for supper, but I've never mixed it with orange sherbert. I'll have to try that.  Actually, ...you are the expert ... I was hoping that you would have the picture.  There must be some squirt collectors on this site.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 10, 2012)

SB ~

 Here ya go!

 I just did a quick search and found this ...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-451972/mpage-1/key-1938%252Csquirt/tm.htm#451972

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-331447/mpage-1/key-1938%252Csquirt/tm.htm#331447


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks. I figured if you found this post you would also have some information.  Did you feel guilty paying $20 for that sign? Thanks again for posting the pictures and the links to the other information. Think, I'll go have a squirt.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 10, 2012)

Almost forgot to ask. Do you have a picture of the back of that bottle?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  squirtbob
> 
> Almost forgot to ask. Do you have a picture of the back of that bottle?


 
 Nope!  But you could email member Brandons Bottles from the first link and ask him. Just click on his blue highlighted name and his contact info should pop up. 

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks. I've done just that. We'll see if he still has it and can post a picture.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

SB ~

 This morning I purchased one of these Squirt "paper" labels on ebay and thought you might be interested in one, too. The seller has several. And even though he describes them as old stock, I have to admit I have never seen a Squirt bottle with a paper label, especially one that looks this old. It features the older type script like that on the early bottles and is from Alliance, Kansas. Squirt originated in Phoenix, Arizona in 1938. Anyhoo, check it out. They are only $4.00 each with free shipping.

 Bob

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270311113940&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

PS ~

 The label says "Quart" on it, but even so, I have never seen a Squirt bottle of any size with a paper label.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

I just took a quick look around and found these ...

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-soda-pop-bottle-label-SQUIRT-blue-and-yellow-splash-logo-Newberry-Michigan-/160827092249?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25720aad19


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

PS ~ PS

 Now I'm wondering which were actually the "first" Squirt bottles ... The 1938 acls or the (date unknown) paper label versions?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

From the last ebay link ...


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the post.  I have seen these paper labels advertised on ebay before. They appear to be NOS. With regards to the green label you posted the word Trademark does not appear on the earliest bottles that I have. As best I can tell the word "TRADE-MARK", under "Squirt", does not appear until around 1944. I have an OI bottle showing that from Oakland, CA (20) and the date on the bottom is shown is 44 and not 4. .
 With regards to the other label does it appear the same as the one on the bottle? I could not enlarge it to tell.  I did not see the bottle on Ebay, I assume that was pulled from another site. That would be good item to follow up on.  In any event 1938 would be the first year.  My earliest bottle (1940) as seen above shows it as "A Drink-A Mixer" on the reverse.  Your $20 sign from an earlier post is certain from the early, not mid or late, 40's.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

The trademark application below was posted by member morbious_fod on the thread I started about my sign. Notice it is dated 1939 but states that the Squirt name was used since 1937 - Trade-Mark Registration #351,623.

 So I can't help but wonder which of the dates the paper labels are referring to ... 1937 - 1939 - 1941 - 1944 ???

 (The bottle with the blue paper label was from an ebay archives site, but it did not list any details or dates).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

Just for the record, here's my (according to squirtbob) "early" 1940s Squirt sign ... [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Morb ~

 If you happen to see this, could you please try and find the 1937 Trade-Mark Registration 351,623. I looked but could not find it. You're better at Trademark searches than I am. [sm=thumbup1.gif]

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

I found these, but still nothing for 1937 (Click on serial numbers for details)

 http://trademarks.justia.com/owners/squirt-company-20222/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

I found this but, once again, no dates or details. I especially like the one with Lil' Squirt and the rocket ship. Never seen that one before either. The paper label is cool, too.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

PS ~

 I find it strange that the Lil' Squirt "twist bottle" label is on a straight-sided bottle. Maybe it was stuck on there afterwards ... ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

New clue ...

 Citrus Club Products Inc. ~ Phoenix, Arizona ~ *1937*

 http://www.beverageunderground.com/beverages-back-in-the-day-squirt/

 http://books.google.com/books?ei=6ZVPUN6vEMWa2AWVj4GIDw&id=cKhCAQAAIAAJ&dq=1937+squirt&q=citrus+club+products


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

If anyone has a "Citrus Club" bottle or a picture of one, I'd sure like to see it. I've looked everywhere and can't find one. In fact, I'm not even sure they ever existed, but based on what I've read, it was a "local brand" in Phoenix, Arizona circa 1937-38 that eventually became Squirt.  

 Thanks.

 SPB


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 11, 2012)

SPB,

 You are a super sleuth.  I also have been unable to find anything about Citrus Club. The two middle bottles in the picture look like they have been doctored. You're right why would you put Lil  Squirt holding a twist bottle on a straight bottle. The paper label looks like it was poorly attached. I'd say the oldest bottle in the picture is on the far right, early 40's.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 11, 2012)

SPB,

 I checked out the trademark site that you sent and also discovered that Squirt owns the trademark (#72296882) on "Tart Sweet" and the details indicate that the first use of that mark was 1940-09-10 which is consistent with the two 1940 bottles that I have.


----------



## carling (Sep 11, 2012)

Anybody have or seen a script Squirts with the city embossed on the bottom instead of mentioned on the acl?

 I came across this one, but hadn't seen another.  Thought it may be uncommon.


----------



## carling (Sep 11, 2012)

the back


----------



## carling (Sep 11, 2012)

the bottom


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 11, 2012)

carling ~

 Cool bottle!

 If you haven't done so already, let's date it. 

 Here ya go ...


----------



## carling (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey Bob,

 I tried earlier, but just couldn't make out the little letter below the lip.  It's not embossed very well.  I'll give it another try later when I'm home again.  

 Rick


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice bottle. What do the other numbers on Glenshaw bottles mean?  Mine have 700 followed by the C inside square and then another number?
 I'll go ahead and guess that carling finds L, M or N.


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  squirtbob
> 
> Nice bottle. What do the other numbers on Glenshaw bottles mean?  Mine have 700 followed by the C inside square and then another number?
> I'll go ahead and guess that carling finds L, M or N.


 I have a feeling he's gonna find an S


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

Hopefully someone can tell us what the numbers mean on the bottom of the Glenshaw bottles. The two on the left that I posted pictures of at the beginning of the thread show 20 on one and 8 on the other. I don't see how that could be date related. This is the number to the right of the C.  I'm guessing that you think carling will find an S because of the 47 on the bottom of his bottle.  I guessed L, M, or N and I'm leaning toward M and it's based on what is written on the bottle. Perhaps we'll all learn something and that's one of the nice things about this site.  Bet you a Paterson NJ bottle I'm right ...except I don't have one! 
 []





> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes that's why I'm going with the S, I'll take that bet...[]


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> YEAH IVE GOT THE CHART AROUND HERE SOMWHERE THANKS, I NOTICED MY KNOXVILLE BOTTLE IS A LITTLE DIFFERENT THAN YOURS CHECK THE PIX, NICE BOTTLES YOUVE GOT!


 Madman, Since we confirmed that your bottle is from 1947 based on the S on the neck could you please look at the bottom of the bottle and let us know what numbers you find. I was pretty certain your bottle was vintage 1944-1947 based on what appears on the back of the bottle. Thanks.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

As the info from the acl book indicates, after about 1953 Glenshaw began to double-digit their dates. But as for the other numbers prior to this, like the 700-?7 on carling's bottle, those are some kind of bottle "style/design/color" indicators. I have several Glenshaw bottles that have the same or similar numbers on the bases but with different date codes. In other words, the 700 can be found on other green, 7 ounce bottles of a similar shape, but be an entirely different brand. For example, I have a "Home Beverages" 7 ounce marked on the base with 15-700 G63 which is identical in shape and size to your average (earlier) 7up and/or Squirt bottles.

 When I get the time, I will post some example pictures of various Glenshaw bases.

 In the meantime, I'm not taking the bet, but will "guess" carling's bottle is marked with an *O* [sm=thumbup1.gif] 

 SPB


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

Once again, you are the man! I think "o" is possible, but unlikely. I'm sticking by my guns. Carling may have to get a microscope to settle this. ...and I noticed looking carefully at the neck on my best Glenshaw bottle that a number appears on the opposite side of the neck from the L.


> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> As the info from the acl book indicates, after about 1953 Glenshaw began to double-digit their dates. But as for the other numbers prior to this, like the 700-?7 on carling's bottle, those are some kind of bottle "style/design/color" indicators. I have several Glenshaw bottles that have the same or similar numbers on the bases but with different date codes. In other words, the 700 can be found on other green, 7 ounce bottles of a similar shape, but be an entirely different brand. For example, I have a "Home Beverages" 7 ounce marked on the base with 15-700 G63 which is identical in shape and size to your average (earlier) 7up and/or Squirt bottles.
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Based on my preliminary findings, (that need additional confirmation) the Glenshaw number 700 stands for ...

 7 = 7 ounce
 00 = Green Glass


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Or ...

 7 = 7 ounce
 00 = Style/Shape

 And the second set of double digit numbers is the color code.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm looking through my Glenshaw bottles and found a 7 ounce green glass "Dash" marked with ...

 G 62  700-43


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

PS ~

 The 1963 "Home Beverages" and the 1962 "Dash" are identical is every way except for being different brands, and have slightly different numbers ...

 Home Beverages = G 63 15-700

 Dash = G62 700-43


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

PS ~PS

 Carling's Squirt bottle appears to be marked ... 700-47 ( I say "appears" because I'm not sure about the second number )

 I find it hard to be a coincidence that all of these green 7 ounce bottles have the 700 if not related to the contents size, and possibly color as well. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

squirtbob ~

 Please check all of your Glenshaw Squirt's and see if they have the 700. And also what the double-digit second numbers are.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

PS ~ PS ~ PS

 I have a *clear* glass "Crown Beverages" Glenshaw bottle marked with ...

 G 62 4?-700 (I can't make out the number next to the 4 but the bottle is definitely a *7 ounce*)

 Thus, my new theory is that the 700 definitely stands 7 Fluid Ounces, but not related to the color.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> squirtbob ~
> 
> ...


 I only have three Glenshaw bottles Two are the squirt bottles already shown and that second number is 20 on one and 8 on the other. The only other bottle is a 7-up bottle swimsuit version and that number is 30. The number sequence on my squirt bottles runs horizontally whereas the 7-up runs vertically. Hope that helps. I believe the 7-up bottle came out of a dump site near our vacation home in N. Minnesota and the bottle lists Duluth, MN on the back.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

SB ~

 Thanks.

 But you didn't mention the 700. Do they have that number as well?


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SB ~
> 
> ...


 Yes, they all have 700 and the 7-up bottle is also a 7oz size.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic! I think we're making some progress.

 Next question(s) ...

 What city/state is the Squirt 8
 What city/state is the Squirt 20
 What city/state is the 7up 30


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Fantastic! I think we're making some progress.
> 
> ...


 I hope this doesn't stop the progress.
 The Squirt 20 is "Bottled By Zep's Beverage Co Kingston, PA"
 The Squirt 8 is "Property of Zep's Beverage Co Kingston, PA"
 The 7-up 30 (poorer condition) is Duluth, MN


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks ... But no way does the progress stop here! It's just getting started!

 I double checed the only four Glenshaw bottles I can find without tearing the house apart and discovered the following ...

 1.   Three of the four are from Pennsylvania and all have different double-digit second numbers.

 2.   The fourth bottle is from Massachusetts and also has different double-digit second number.

 3.   All are 7 ounce and have the 700.

 So based on this and your observations, the double-digit numbers cannot be city/state indicators, nor color. They have to represent something else, but not the brand either, because you have two Squirt bottles with different numbers.

 Thus, my new-new theory is ...

 The double-digit numbers represent something other than size ~ brand ~ city/state ~ color

 So what does that leave us with as alternate options for the double-digit numbers?

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

PS ~

 The double-digit numbers can't be for style/shape either because all four of my bottles are "identical" in that respect!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Clairification ...

 Even though I keep saying double-digit, your Squirt single-digit 8 is a part of the same numbering system we are trying to figure out.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Thanks ... But no way does the progress stop here! It's just getting started!
> 
> ...


 Apparently on OI bottles other numbers on the bottom of the bottle can designate container style number or mold cavity number.  Maybe this is similar??


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  squirtbob


 Apparently on OI bottles other numbers on the bottom of the bottle can designate container style number or mold cavity number.  Maybe this is similar??
 [/quote]

 Perhaps. But the most confusing aspect for me is that you have two apperently identical Squirt bottles from the same bottler ...

 The Squirt 20 is "Bottled By Zep's Beverage Co Kingston, PA" 
 The Squirt 8 is "Property of Zep's Beverage Co Kingston, PA" 

 ... and yet they have two different numbers.

 Those numbers have to represent something. But if not the size - date - style/shape - city/state - color -  ... then what?

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Other than size, etc., one thing all of the bottles being discussed have in common is the fact that all are acl painted label bottles. And because the wording is slightly different on your Kingston, PA bottles, perhaps the numbers are for the silk screening department at the glass factory. ???

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not certain how much time was involved between the hot glass phase and the acl label phase, but imagine thousands of identical 7 ounce green glass bottles sitting around without applied color labels (acl) on them. How would anyone know for certain, without double checking the base numbers, which bottles were supposed to receive which acl labels?

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

According to my acl book under "The ACL Process" it states ...



> " Before a soda bottle was labeled it would pass through a lehr, the final stage of all glass container manufacturing. The lehr, which resembles a long tunnel-like enclosure, is basically an oven up to 150 feet long used to anneal glass. The annealing process relieves stress within the structure of the glass, giving strength and durability to the glass container. Glass containers that have not been properly annealed are very unstable and may burst with the slightest movement or even slight temperature change.
> 
> After the annealing process is completed, the soon-to-be ACL bottle would be hand packed into wooden containers and then sent to the decorating drpartment to be printed. By the 1960's, some bottle manufacturing plants such as Liberty Glass and Chattanooga Glass actually had "in-line" conveyors that took bottles directly from the manufacturing plant to the decorating machines, thus avoiding packing and unpacking. The bulk of ACL soda bottle manufacturers, however, never took technology this far."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Thus, my new-new-new-new *theory* is that the single/double-digit numbers are *ACL* numbers!

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the best way of solving the mystery numbers is to look at as many Glenshaw bottles as possible and see what variations there are regarding the numbers. And if there is even one duplicate such as two entirely different brands using the same exact number, then my theory will be tossed out and proven incorrect. However, if the opposite happens and no two brands (or acl labels) use the same exact numbers, then we may be onto something. Note: Please check close for any wording variations like those on squirtbob's two Kingston, PA Squirt bottles.

 I have already examined every Glenshaw bottle in my collection I'm aware of, so it's up to others now to please inspect theirs and see what they can find. And for simplicity sake, let's focus on the 7 ounce bottles only and see if the 700 theory holds up as well. Also please indicate whether they are green - clear - or amber colored glass.

 Thanks a lot.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Just when you think it's safe to go back into the water, a shark fin appears that causes you to think twice about it. What I'm getting at, is that I just found another Glenshaw bottle. Except this one is "fully embossed" and does not have a painted (acl) label. It's embossed on the base/heel/lip with ...

 [Base]
 Barq's Beverages Dayton, Ohio
 G in a square
 823

 [Heel]
 Contents 7 Fluid oz.
 Design Pat. D-98026

 [Lip]
 S for 1947

 The one aspect I like best about it is the fact that it does not have a second number - only the 823. So this *might* be an indicator in support of my acl theory. However, even though it's a 7 ounce bottle, the number 700 is not on it anywhere. Perhaps bottles marked with 700-20 like squirtbob's bottle are specific designations for 7 ounce *acls only*. I guess the only way to find out for certain is to check them-thar bottles.

 Thanks again.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

SquirtBob ~

 It just dawned on me that it's going to be next to impossible for us to break the Glenshaw codes without examining a jillion bottles. Earlier I was only looking for 7 ounce bottles because they were easy to spot and pull out from the four-deep positions on my shelves. But when I started looking at other sizes like 8 ounce and 10 ounce, I began to find other Glenshaw bottles with an entirely different set of numbers. So far all but the Barq's are acls. But the numbers on the new acls are totally crazy, such as ...

 Lazy-B Beverages
 Fremont, Ohio
 10 FL. OZ.
 G56 (1956)
 473-3

 Nemasket Beverages
 Middleboro, Mass.
 8 FL. OZ.
 1G65 (1965)
 752-1

 I might even start a new thread and title it ... "Let's Break The Glenshaw Glass Codes Once And For All Time"

 However, the only way something like that would work is for members to post every single Glenshaw bottle in their collections. Maybe then it would start to make some sense. Others have tried and failed to break the codes, but wouldn't it be cool if Antique-Bottle.net was the first?

 For those interested in participating in this proposed adventure, please post your comments on this thread and then we'll go from there.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

SquirtBob ~

 I got to thinking ... Instead of biting off more that we can chew, perhaps it would be easier to start with the 700 bottles first and see what develops. If we can get enough members to participate in just those particular bottles, then maybe a trend will appear that will fit other pieces of the puzzle together. What I'm mainly looking for is ...

 1.  All Glenshaw acls (and embossed only if found) with the number 700 on the base

 2.  The number(s) next to the 700

 3.  The Brand

 4.  City/State

 5.  Date

 6.  Contents Amount

 Whatta ya think?  If necessary I'll start a new thread.

 Thanks

 Bob


----------



## carling (Sep 12, 2012)

Regarding the Squirt I posted earlier, looks like it is the letter M below the lip.  Tough to tell, but using a magnifying glass I'm pretty sure it is an M.  And it looks like a 77 on the opposite side of the lip.

 Anybody else have or seen a Squirt from this era with the city and bottling company embossed on the bottom instead of on the acl?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2012)

Carling ~

 Thanks ... and just so we don't have to click back ... M = 1941

 As to the embossed bases you ask about, I have never seen another one - yours is the first for me.

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Yes that's why I'm going with the S, I'll take that bet...[]


 It's an M according to carling, which is 1941.  OK epackage hand over the NJ bottles.


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2012)

I need an address to send it to Bob[]


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

Carling, Thanks for responding to the inquiry ....you made me look good.[]  One of my bottles also has a number on the opposite side of the lip. It might be 17. 


> ORIGINAL:  carling
> 
> Regarding the Squirt I posted earlier, looks like it is the letter M below the lip.  Tough to tell, but using a magnifying glass I'm pretty sure it is an M.  And it looks like a 77 on the opposite side of the lip.
> 
> Anybody else have or seen a Squirt from this era with the city and bottling company embossed on the bottom instead of on the acl?


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

Keep me in mind if you ever find an early squirt and I'll keep an eye out for Paterson NJ.


----------



## epackage (Sep 12, 2012)

Will do..


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SquirtBob ~
> 
> ...


 SPB,
 Just back from the mountains. You've been busy today. You guys are the experts ...you are welcome to continue on this thread or whatever you think will help you gather the most information. You have forgotten more than I know about bottles ...although I'm doing pretty good on the early squirts ...hopefully someone will post something from the late 30's.  I'm just enjoying learning a little bit from you all. thanks


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carling
> 
> Regarding the Squirt I posted earlier, looks like it is the letter M below the lip.  Tough to tell, but using a magnifying glass I'm pretty sure it is an M.  And it looks like a 77 on the opposite side of the lip.
> 
> Anybody else have or seen a Squirt from this era with the city and bottling company embossed on the bottom instead of on the acl?


 Just checked my 2 squirt bottles and they both have L's on the neck (1940) and on the opposite side one has 17 and the other 19. Don't know if this adds to the confusion or not. The 7 up bottle I mentioned is not in good enough condition to tell.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

SquirtBob ~

 First of all ... 

 Thanks for not yelling at me for bombarding your thread. I've decided to hold off until a later date regarding the Glenshaw codes. Something like that will require a great deal of member participation in order to work. Membes would have to look at almost every bottle in their collections to determine which ones are Glenshaw 700s. Even I realize now the task involved with doing that with my measley 500 bottles.

 Secondly ... 

 As to your 1940 Glenshaw bottles, I can't help but wonder if Glenshaw was second in line regarding Squirts earliest bottles? Remember this link  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-451972/mpage-1/key-1938%252Csquirt/tm.htm#451972 that shows the 1938 Owens-Illinois bottle? I tried to save and post a picture of the base, but for some reason it turned out elongated and weird looking. In any event, it would be interesting to know whether it was Owens-Illinois who produced the first Squirt bottles only, or if Glenshaw may have produced them in 1938 as well?

 Do you have or know of any extensive Squirt collectors books? I looked around a little but couldn't find one.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 13, 2012)

SB ~

 Check out this Squirt bottle. Just scroll to the bottom and you'll find it. Notice where it indicates what is painted on the back label. Do any of yours have the part about "Breakfast?"

 SPB

 Squirt Bottle ~ Washington, D.C. ~ 700 G29

 http://chosi.org/bottles/acl/acl.htm


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> SB ~
> 
> ...


 Interestingly both of my 1941 OI bottles have those exact comments, including that you can "DRINK BEFORE BREAKFAST". The 1940 Glenshaw bottles however say something entirely different.  Not sure I've ever tried a squirt before breakfast ..wonder what that will do for me.


----------



## squirtbob (Sep 13, 2012)

SPB,

 Surprisingly, I have been unable to locate anything specific to squirt collecting.  I also was unable to find anything about Citrus Club but hopefully your other thread and this one may spark some interest. Attempts I made contacting anyone on Ebay also interested in Squirt got nowhere. That is one I like about this site ..people seem interested in learning and sharing information. I'm glad to pass on what I find out.  Do you also see numbers on the Glenshaw bottle necks ...both of mine are on the opposite side of the neck from the letter. SB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  squirtbob
> Do you also see numbers on the Glenshaw bottle necks ...both of mine are on the opposite side of the neck from the letter.


 
 SB ~

 Of the Glenshaw bottles I have checked, all but two have the (post 1953) double-digit dates on the base. The embossed Barq's and a green Tom Tucker are the only one's in my collection I am presently aware of that have the lip codes, as follows ...

 Barq's ... S for 1947 on one side of the lip and the number 41 on the opposite side.
 Tom Tucker ... R for 1946 on one side of the lip and the number 23 on the opposite side. 

 I have no clue what the 41 and 23 represent! (But should be investigated should we ever do the Glenshaw codes thread).

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

On behalf of member SquirtBob (who sent me the pictures) I am honored to present you with this confirmed 1939 Squirt bottle. 

 1. 1939 
 2. Glenshaw Glass 
 3. Lip date letter is a K for 1939 
 4. Barnett's Beverages 
 5. Saxton, Pennsylvania 

 This is the only confirmed 1939 that either one of us are presently aware of - but hoping there might also be some 1938 examples. 

 Bob 

 Please stand by for a total of five pictures ... 

 [ Front ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

[ Back ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

[ Front Close Up ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

[ Back Close Up ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

[ K Super Close Up ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 23, 2012)

[ Glenshaw Dates ]

 K = 1939


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2012)

Mine seems different then what is on the list. Mine has a Y at top lip area in front but directly behind it at rear at top lip area is the #51 not 53. At the bottom it sez G then 700, then 47. Is this Typical or Odd? LEON.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 24, 2012)

Hemi ~

 I'm not sure if your question is addressed to someone in particular or to anyone in general, but my personal response is ... 

 Glenshaw bottles are, for the most part, totally confusing and I'm not sure anyone has ever figured them out entirely. About all I know about them is the information contained in the chart from the acl book I have. And even the person who prepared that page seems as confused as the rest of us. My guesstimate regarding the pre 1953 bottles is to rely on the lip letter for the date. But, like you pointed out, when a Y is combined with a 51, then it becomes Greek to me. Hopefully someday someone somewhere will be able to make sense of it.

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Oct 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> Mine seems different then what is on the list. Mine has a Y at top lip area in front but directly behind it at rear at top lip area is the #51 not 53. At the bottom it sez G then 700, thenÂ 47. Is this Typical or Odd? LEON.


 I have several Glenshaw squirt bottles and some of other sodas. Sometimes there is a number on the opposite side of the lip from the letter and sometimes not. Right now I'm looking at a perfect Squirt bottle with an "S" on the lip for 1947. It has no number on the opposite side of the lip.  On the base it has the G inside the square 700 and 25. SPB thinks the 700 stands for 7oz. bottles, but the other numbers have nothing to do with the date. Perhaps like Owens-Illinois bottles they stand for container style number and/or mold cavity number.


----------



## squirtbob (Oct 24, 2012)

BTW, I'm always interested in buying early Squirt bottles, particularly those that list the bottler on the back of the bottle. Please email me if interested.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's a Pic of mine


----------



## squirtbob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for sending the picture. Your squirt bottle is perfectly consistent with the  "Y" (1953) on the neck of the bottle. The squirt bottles I am collecting date from 1947 and older.


----------



## morbious_fod (May 21, 2013)

Just in case the email doesn't reach you Squirtbob. I think you were the one asking me if I had any doubles of the Tazewell, Va Squirt. I don't, but one has shown up on ebay. I can vouch for the seller as I have dealt with him personally and on ebay.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Squirt-Soda-Bottle-7-flu-oz-NORTH-TAZEWELL-VA-/370817279027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56566ea433


----------



## root beer madness (May 24, 2013)

Do you have any other squirt items. I like some of the advertising. I just thought I'd share. here is a 6 pack inserts.


----------



## root beer madness (May 24, 2013)

Thermometers.


----------



## root beer madness (May 24, 2013)

free 2 pack?


----------



## squirtbob (May 29, 2013)

Hello, Thanks for posting the squirt items . Most of them date to the 50's and 60's.  I have concentrated on the earliest bottles from the late 30's to late 40's.  I think I have them from about 20-25 different states now. I have a few very early crates, one or two dating from the late 30's. If I get an opportunity I'll post a few pictures. Keep me in mind if you have any of the early squirt bottles to sell.


----------



## squirtbob (May 29, 2013)

HI, Just returned from a trip to the Boundary Waters in N. MN. What a great place.  I missed the original auction but thanks again for the tip. I contacted the dealer and he had another one and I just bought it.  It also dates from the 50's so if you come across an earlier one I'd be interested in that also.


> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Just in case the email doesn't reach you Squirtbob. I think you were the one asking me if I had any doubles of the Tazewell, Va Squirt. I don't, but one has shown up on ebay. I can vouch for the seller as I have dealt with him personally and on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Green-Squirt-Soda-Bottle-7-flu-oz-NORTH-TAZEWELL-VA-/370817279027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56566ea433


----------

